# People who have had small cell for a year or more



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for voting.


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Is there a way to view the results without voting? I can't vote since I have no experience with small cells...but I'd like to see what others think since I am considering trying it.

Thanks!

LaRae


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm not sure. Try this:
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=poll;d=view;pollid=cyUSczGFYdfz


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

No it won't let me...says I must vote before I can view the results.

Thanks anyway!


LaRae


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm not quite at 12 months myself... well, then I guess I actually am since i hived that swarm of ferals last april, how ever, it has taken them this long to get on to 10 well drawn frames, so I consider them just now stablizing...

anyway, would it be ok if someone who IS voting to post the questions and results for those of us who can't to see how things are going? I've never participated in a poll, so I don't know what's involved.
Waya


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

This may be ugly when it gets done formating it, but here goes:

Poll Results: People who have had small cell for a year or more (11 votes.)
How long have you kept bees on small cell comb?
Choose 1
1 year 36% (4) 

2 years 27% (3) 

3 years 27% (3) 

4 years 9% (1) 

5 years 0% (0) 

more than 5 years 0% (0) 

How many hives have you kept on small cell comb?
Choose 1
1 36% (4) 

2-4 27% (3) 

5-9 9% (1) 

10-19 9% (1) 

20-49 9% (1) 

50-99 9% (1) 

100 or more 0% (0) 

What kind of mite tolerance have you experienced with small cell.
Choose 1
less than large cell hives 0% (0) 

same as large cell hives - yearly treatments needed 18% (2) 

somewhat tolerant - most needs treatment every 3 years 18% (2) 

mostly tolerant - some hives need occasional treatment 18% (2) 

tolerant - no treatments needed 45% (5) 

Have you seen any other benefits to small cell beekeeping?
Choose 4
no difference 55% (6) 

larger clusters 9% (1) 

better overwintering 36% (4) 

better production 27% (3) 

With your small cell experience, will you continue or abandon small cell?
Choose 1
continue 100% (11) 

abandon 0% (0) 

Close This Window

© 1999-2004 BeeSource.Com


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Good job Michael on putting together the poll. I would wonder if the questions would have more relevance if respondents are also keeping standard hive(commercial cell size) or could relate to local averages. Honey production and wintering would need a "control group" for comparison since weather conditions and managment can vary so much year to year. Although I don't see any dramatic results I find it interesting ( and supporitive of the practice) that no one would abandoned the practice.


----------

